# Acana vs natures variety instinct



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

So now that taste of the wild is no longer an option for us, I have narrowed it down to either Acana or natures variety instinct. Does anyone have any input as to which one would be better? Is one"better"than the other? We tried Orijen for a while but Tater never really liked it (very picky eater). Thanks!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

On the days my boy is fed kibble he gets Acana. We have fed it for 1.5 yrs with no issue. I switch between the different grainfree varities.

I do not have exp. with the other one mentioned but your boy could do well on that one too, it depends on the dog.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Instinct is seriously good kibble.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

They are both excellent products. Acana is made by the same company and in the same factory as Orijen though, so if your dog didn't care for Orijen there's a chance he wouldn't care for Acana either.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We used to use NV Instinct rabbit kibble and Stosh did well on it. The main reason I switched was the very limited availability in my town- only one vet carries it. They were using rabbit raised in China but someone on this forum says that has changed.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Both are PHENOMENAL dog foods! You really can't go wrong with either! 

We choose to feed Acana here


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> They are both excellent products. Acana is made by the same company and in the same factory as Orijen though, so if your dog didn't care for Orijen there's a chance he wouldn't care for Acana either.


My dog didn't care for Orijen. She eats Acana like it's candy.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> My dog didn't care for Orijen. She eats Acana like it's candy.


Well that's good to know. We are just starting a (hopefully very quick) transition to Orijen from Taste of the Wild. If she doesn't seem to take to the Orijen then next thing I will try will probably be Acana.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I just wasn't sure because the dog food analysis site lists Acana as a 5 star food and instinct as a 6 star


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

4TheDawgies said:


> Both are PHENOMENAL dog foods! You really can't go wrong with either!
> 
> We choose to feed Acana here


I agree, both are very good. Tony did not do good on Instinct, but that makes no difference it's still a very good food. Sooo, Acana is made in house and Instinct is out sourced. I would not feed their canned never ever....


 *Nature's Variety* (information provided by CEO, updated 5/15/08) ​ 

Brands include Nature's Variety, Nature's Variety Prairie, and Nature's Variety Instinct.
Canned foods made by Menu Foods but were not involved in the 2007 pet food recall.
Dry foods are manufactured by Pied Piper. 
Frozen and freeze-dried raw foods are made in house.
All grains used are of US origin, except flax seed, which they get from Canada.
No wheat gluten is used in their products, or in the plant that manufactures their dry foods.
There is no rice protein concentrate used in any of our Nature’s Variety diets (kibble, cans, or raw). Furthermore, rice protein concentrate is NOT used anywhere within the kibble manufacturing facility.
Website states dry and canned foods tested negative for melamine.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We had the same issue. I've had enough of the recall mess, and the fact that this Diamond SC plant had serious issues back in 2005 (with deadly mold instead)..... Our bags of TOTW were recalled. So I am switching them tonight to Acana Pacifica. I love the Orijen and Acana brand, they are amazing kibble products and have been ranked at the top for about 6 years now. And with one dog with SIBO and other digestion/skin issues. I have to be stable with their food. Can't keep having problems and recalls here.

Good luck with your switch!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Well that's good to know. We are just starting a (hopefully very quick) transition to Orijen from Taste of the Wild. If she doesn't seem to take to the Orijen then next thing I will try will probably be Acana.


I switched from TOTW to Acana because TOTW was recalled.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> I switched from TOTW to Acana because TOTW was recalled.


That's why I am switching and hoping for a very quick transition. If my pup was an adult I probably would have just made a straight switch without worrying about a transition, but she is only 6 months so I'm going to transition as fast as possible. 

I returned an unopened bag of TotW Pacific Stream Puppy this morning (exchanged for a bag of Orijen 6 Fish) and got a refund on another bag that I had been feeding her from, but set aside enough to transition over the next few days. 

If it wasn't for the recall, and the horrible way that Diamond has handled it, I probably would have stuck with TotW as she has done very well on it. The way Diamond has conducted themselves through the last month of ever expanding recalls has killed any faith I had in them though.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Acana vs Innova Prime*

Switching from TOTW for my 3 year old, picked up a bag of Innova Prime, a new grainfree food. Cost is about the same on thse two, but the store did not have Acana in stock. Both appear similar in protein levels and meat content but Innova does not have potatoes. My pup is on Solid Gold Wolfcub and I intend to keep him on that as he has done very well with it. Solid Gold has severed all ties with Diamond as well. thoughts ?


----------

